# The oaks of Vimy: one man's mission to restore a national treasure



## jollyjacktar (2 Apr 2017)

This man is my new hero, he and Leslie Miller, who collected the original acorns following the battle in 1917.  Shared under the fair dealings provisions of the copyright act.  Photos at story link below.

(I'd give this man a salute emoji, but they seem to have disappeared from the page, along with all the other short cuts, WTF?)



> The oaks of Vimy: One man's mission to restore a natural treasure to the battlefield
> Tree-planting project traces roots back to Canadian soldier's handful of acorns in 1917
> By Havard Gould, CBC News Posted: Apr 02, 2017 5:00 AM ET Last Updated: Apr 02, 2017 11:07 AM ET
> 
> ...


----------

